# Deira International School & Mirdif



## rw1978 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been offered a teaching post at Deira International School and want to do my homework before accepting the job to make sure that it is the right move for me! I have a number of questions and if anybody can help I'd be very grateful.

1. Does anybody know anything of the school?
2. I will have accommodation provided in Mirdif - what is this area like?

Any information would be much appreciated!


----------



## Aliwife (Feb 4, 2010)

*living in mirdif*

I am currently living in mirdif. Its very family oriented and calm. Near the city but not to close. Conviently there are shops and drugs stores in walking distance. I like it out here alot. I have been looking for a teaching job. Any advice?




rw1978 said:


> I have been offered a teaching post at Deira International School and want to do my homework before accepting the job to make sure that it is the right move for me! I have a number of questions and if anybody can help I'd be very grateful.
> 
> 1. Does anybody know anything of the school?
> 2. I will have accommodation provided in Mirdif - what is this area like?
> ...


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

The Arabian Centre is very close to Mirdiff for shopping - currently my favourite mall as it is never crowded, has a good cinema, a branch of Daiso, a decent supermarket and Dubai's only (I believe) branch of Matalan.


----------

